# Evap system incorrect purge flow



## slowtraffickeepright (May 14, 2009)

My check engine light is on. I had the codes checked and "Evap system incorrect purge flow" is what came up.It gave an explanation"blocked vapor canister"and probable cause "faulty vent solenoid" faulty purge control solenoid" and "faulty fuel tank pressure sensor" I was wondering if anyone has experienced this and what can I do without having to take it to the dealer?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Evap system incorrect purge flow (slowtraffickeepright)*

the purge solenoid is in the engine bay on top of the airbox. ifyou have a vacuum gauge the solenoid should hold vacuum on one way and not hold vacuum the other way. If it does not hold vacuum both ways it is bad (basically allows evap pressures to constantly enter engine even when not commanded to) New solenoids are I believe 113.00?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Evap system incorrect purge flow (Slimjimmn)*

If your carbon canister has imploded and sent carbon particles to the clog the vent valve it will do the same to a new valve..check out canister (pull off hose and look for carbon particles being sucked outa the canister towards the purge valve..if you see 'm..you'll need to replace cansister first and then clean purge valve and see if that fixes things..if cleaning valve doesn't fix..new valve is next step! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

